# Heat pressing to non cotton fabric



## ATM74 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi,

I am planning to buy Hotronix press and heat press labels on clothes. 
Can labels be heat pressed to other fabric then cotton?
Like lycra, modal polyester faux leather or leather spandex microfiber etc?

Appreciate any info. 

Thanks Guys,


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

Different heat transfers are designed to be applied to a variety of substrates at a variety of different temperatures and times. While you mentioned application to cotton we apply heat transfer player names to thousands of polyester and nylon football and basketball jerseys every season.
It is important that you match the exact heat transfer material to the fabric it is being applied to.
For example, today we applied Gorilla Grip II to black nylon jackets. We avoided screen printing because of the risk dye migration or a rain repellent coating on the fabric could compromise the color of the heat transfer. A polyester sports jersey may use a different heat transfer material to assure adequate adhesion. Do your homework before you offer a quote because different heat transfer materials have different costs. 
Another important tip: REGULARLY verify the accuracy of the temperature gauge on your heat press.


----------



## ATM74 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you Screen Medics


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
Yes, you can Heat press lycra, modal polyester faux leather or leather spandex microfiber but heat supply and temp vary from one material to another .


----------

